# When do puppies stop growing?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Every line is different. What does the breeder know about her line?


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure what the breeder knows about his line. Both his parents are imported from germany.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My feeling is that a pup does the bulk of its growing by nine months. They will grow miniscule amounts after that that you likely won't even notice after that. But their skeleton will contiune to grow and change until they are two. Just my opinion.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Panda is already as tall as Teddy is at 12 months. He will probably end up being on the large size for a mini. I think Ted was about 9 inches at Panda's age. He did most of his growing between 6 and 9 months. Once he reached 9 months of age, it slowed down a lot, but didn't stop altogether.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess he might creep into the Standard size range then as if he is 13" at 16 weeks, he may very well get to 15" by the time he has finnished growing.

I know in Germany Miniature poodles can go up to 18.75" (unless I looked at an outdated website) and since his parents are from Germany many there are some larger minis in his line. His pedigree should arrive soon so I can try and look it up but I am not sure how to do that really.

Whatever size he ends up we love him so much, he has such a handsome face and he is a really funny boy


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

This may be unusual but my standard was almost fully grown between 4 and 6 months.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe he will slow down now then. I guess we will have to see, maybe he will just have big feet for a poodle.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm, Maybe he hasn't stopped growing. Just measured him and he has grown an inch in the last week! he is 14" now!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie is 11 months and in the last 6-8 weeks he has shot up over an inch and a half and still seems to be doing a last minute spurt.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Lincoln Love said:


> This may be unusual but my standard was almost fully grown between 4 and 6 months.


Wow! Flash hit his full height at about 11 months, and then filled out slightly until 14 months or so. Lincoln grew fast!


----------

